# Wayne Grudem's Bible Doctrine



## twogunfighter (Mar 14, 2004)

I seem to remember that several of you all think that Wayne Grudem is a good author. I am considering getting his &quot;Bible Doctrine&quot; to use as a guide for my wife and I to study through systematic theology together. Would that book be a good one for that purpose? I am looking for something to introduce her slowly without jumping off into the deep end too fast. 

Chuck


----------



## interested_one (Mar 15, 2004)

*Why not Hodge?*

I have thought myself about his book. I have read some of it. Are you considering buying the newer one? I think that if you want a good book for systematic theology I would suggest Charles Hodge's Systematic theology abridged. I have the unabridged and it has a lot of latin and often get's slightly technical... but the abridged is really good. Just some food for thought... I have suggested this to my friends and plus its from the hand of a famous Princeton theologian (not to say that should be a good reason for getting it). It's your choice. There are somethings I would disagree with Grudem over... a little of his eschatology, but that is coming from an amillenialist. 

Take care,
Dylan

P.S. If you want really basic... how about R.C. Sproul's Essentials of the Christian Faith. I gave the book to my friend who doesn't like reading to heavy and he really enjoyed it. Not at all theological heavy and great for beginners. 

[Edited on 3-15-2004 by interested_one]


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 15, 2004)

What you have to be careful about with Grudem is that he is charismatic and has been an apologist for the Vineyard Churches.

You also might want to check out J I Packer's Concise Theology. Its pretty basic.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 15, 2004)

Even if one disagrees with his position on the signs gifts... his arguments still should be dealt with.
Aside from that issue... it is excellent. It is written with a warmth, devotion and readability that I haven't seen in a theology text. 
(Well, actually, I'm speaking of his &quot;full size&quot; Systematic Theology.)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 15, 2004)

Ive got his st and its pretty thorough not in depthly reformed per se but it is a good book for study.

blade


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 15, 2004)

[quote:68e84057a2][i:68e84057a2]Originally posted by SolaScriptura[/i:68e84057a2]
Even if one disagrees with his position on the signs gifts... his arguments still should be dealt with.
Aside from that issue... it is excellent. It is written with a warmth, devotion and readability that I haven't seen in a theology text. 
(Well, actually, I'm speaking of his &quot;full size&quot; Systematic Theology.) [/quote:68e84057a2]

His arguments have been shown to be completely lacking by O. Palmer Robertson among others. Grudem's exegesis is shoddy at best here, and he is subject to attacks from the charismatics as well. He is trying to build a halfway house, and it is VERY unstable.

I would use something else.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 15, 2004)

Like I said... even if he is wrong at that point (which I agree that he is)... his book is excellent in the other areas. Especially on the issue of baptism. 

It jsut really does seem silly to me to disregard the entire book just because of one chapter.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 15, 2004)

Not his bible doctrine but his systimatic theology is usefull in pointing out various view points among theology. 

blade


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 15, 2004)

[quote:8c19c8f5a3][i:8c19c8f5a3]Originally posted by SolaScriptura[/i:8c19c8f5a3]
Like I said... even if he is wrong at that point (which I agree that he is)... his book is excellent in the other areas. Especially on the issue of baptism. 

It jsut really does seem silly to me to disregard the entire book just because of one chapter. [/quote:8c19c8f5a3]

But it is a problem on a central issue - the doctrine of Scripture. And bad exegesis is contagious. You've proven my point by citing him on baptism.


----------



## KayJay (Mar 15, 2004)

Chuck,

Just wanted to say - HEY MAN :thumbup:

YOU GO!!! More men should encourage/exhort their wives in the area of theology!!! (Actually more men in the church should study theology themselves I guess ).

I was just thinking today how absolutely bizarre it is that often men who supposedly love their wives (please pb husbands I'm not talking about you, but if the shoe fits...consider yourself convicted maybe uzzled: ) do not share the thing that is MOST important to them with their wives - that is a deeper understanding/hunger for KNOWING God (which we call THEOLOGY). Ok, I'll be off my soapbox now...


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 15, 2004)

I would go with Robert Reymond before I would go with Grudem, but that's just me. There is no perfect ST text. I don't think Grudem's book is bad. It's actually been very helpful to me in the past. I prefer using all kinds of ST texts in my studies, but I understand that would be more difficult in a study that you are attempting, Chuck. Reymond is my suggestion.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 15, 2004)

[quote:c16a2e5d3f][i:c16a2e5d3f]Originally posted by luvroftheWord[/i:c16a2e5d3f]
I prefer using all kinds of ST texts in my studies...[/quote:c16a2e5d3f]

I agree. I have all the big guns... and I use them all. It helps when writing a paper to be able to include all the major systematic theologies in your bibliography.


----------



## duke (Mar 16, 2004)

Grudem's Bible Doctrine is clear (for the most part) and edifying (for the most part). To give you an idea of it's level I have recommeded it to more thoughtful 16-17 year olds who have been Christians for a few years and want to start thinking more in-depth about theology. I think they like it.

If you are studying this with your wife then remember a few things:
1. Pray together for guidance and understanding
2. Keep a bible, note pad and concordance ready
3. Ask the right questions
4. If stuck on something Grudem has said then speak to your elders and/or someone you trust as a sound bible teacher
5. Think clearly
6. Sometimes Grudem can be a little proof-text like in some stuff and therefore you may want to spend more time looking at the Biblical context of verses before you use them as a particular point of doctrine.

I too would mix it up with regards to systematic theology texts but Grudem is definitely the most accessible. Reymond is better on the Atonement though and is worth checking out.

If after digesting some of these modern systematics then you may want to go back to the older ones but they don't read as easily and you may find them a bit stuffy. I personally don't ... but some poeple do.

Duke.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Gruden*

Is Gruden into all that Third Wave garbage? If so be very careful Jack Deere one of the vinyard's top spokesman was quoted as saying &quot;the doctrine of the all sufficiency of scripture was a demonic doctine.&quot;


----------



## twogunfighter (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice. Am going to check out the Reymond guy and the abridged Hodge. A little concerned about Grudem's non-cessationist stance.

Chuck


----------



## twogunfighter (Mar 19, 2004)

OK...Sooo...I got a Methodist preacher hawking Grudem's book on Amazon. That makes strike two and probably strike three as well.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...FORN6IZG/ref=cm_bg_guides/002-7982215-7583211

[Edited on 3-19-2004 by twogunfighter]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 19, 2004)

[quote:99f6e184e6][i:99f6e184e6]Originally posted by twogunfighter[/i:99f6e184e6]
OK...Sooo...I got a Methodist preacher hawking Grudem's book on Amazon. That makes strike two and probably strike three as well.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...FORN6IZG/ref=cm_bg_guides/002-7982215-7583211

[Edited on 3-19-2004 by twogunfighter] [/quote:99f6e184e6]

Actually... whatever one may feel about his 3rd wave stance on the signs gifts... Grudem is staunchly Calvinistic in his view of soteriology. In fact, his theology book is quite excellent except for the signs gifts part.
So, if this &quot;methodist&quot; likes it... well, that just means that he is the one who is being inconsistent with his theology.
Try reading the book. You may be surprised.


----------

